# Twins waking in night and poor milk intake



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi.

My twin girls are 7 and a half months old, they were born at 36+6.  They have never been the greatest of sleepers, they have been very clingy and up until recently wanted to sleep in our bed with us most of the time.  Things improved but recently, since becoming established on solids the situation seems to have deteriorated.  Both girls have a couple of short naps during the day time, I can never usually get them to sleep for more than 45 minutes at a time.  They have also started waking during the night/early morning for a milk feed.  I have one twin who is worse than the other and can be very fussy with both solids and milk.  If I write down our routine then maybe you could see if I am going wrong somewhere and make some suggestions?

7am  Milk feed.  Take 7oz.  Always enjoy this feed, never refuse it.  Cry for it in morning.

8.30am  Breakfast.  Either weetabix & milk with mashed banana, Ready brek & milk with pureed fruit or baby porridge/cereal.  Never really hungry for this, takes me ages to get it down them (especially Ella).

9.30am.  On a good day will nap for half and hour.  

11.30am.  Lunch.  Usually 3 cubes each of either chicken hot pot, beef hot pot, beef stew, fish pie or similar.  1 small fromage frais each.  1-2oz water with hint of fresh OJ.

12.30/1pm.  Nap.  Usually 45 mins max.  

2.30pm.  Milk feed.  Offer 5oz but rarely interested in this.  Usually take between 2-3oz.

3.30pm.  Nap.  Usually for half and hour.

4.30pm.  Dinner.  Usually 2.5 cubes each of something vegetarian - cheese/broccoli/potato, Sweet potato & veg etc etc.  Followed by fruit pot shared between them or mashed banana or jar of pudding shared.  1-2oz water with hint of fresh OJ.  (Ive been keeping this meal smallish so that they will take their milk at bedtime).

6pm.  Bath.

6.30pm.  Milk feed.  Always offer 7oz.  One twin rarely takes more than 4oz, the other usually takes about 5-6oz.

7pm.  Sleep time.


Sorry if that was a bit long winded just want to give you an idea of our day.  The problem im having is one of my twins - Ella wont take a great deal of solids during the day, neither will she take much milk.  She's not often interested in the 2.30pm milk feed and its really hard work getting her to eat solids, unless its fromage frais that is!  I do think she has a bit of a sweet tooth, but dont know why as I have introduced pureed veg and savoury foods from the start and kept fruit purees to a minimum.  The biggest problem is her milk intake at bedtime.  She will only take anything between 2-4 oz.  Then usually at 11pm/12.00 she is awake wanting a milk feed.  Sometimes if she has managed to take a bit more she will wake later at say 4am.  She loves milk during the night but not in the daytime.  Both twins are ALWAYS awake at 6/6.30am and moaning for their 7am feed.  I just dont think Ella is taking enough of anything during the day so then wakes at night wanting to make up for this.  I cant force her to eat though.  She often gets upset after a couple of mouthfuls and refuses anymore, until the fromage frais comes out!  I really dont know what to do for the best, its getting worse.  I thought once they were established on solids things would continue to improve not deteriorate.

Ella does suffer with constipation, this is why I offer some fresh OJ in water rather than just water alone.  But I do struggle to get both babies to take this aswell.  Im worried that both babies, especially Ella, will get dehydrated because of their reduced milk intake and limited water intake.  This probably contributes to Ella's consitpation.  Ella isnt too fussed on lumpy foods, but I refuse to just constantly give her smooth purees as this isnt aiding her development.

What do you think?

Thanks in advance

Anna x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Anna,

Sorry for the long delay in reply, work has been hectic as is life at the mo  

Just wondering how you are getting on with your girls and their fluid intake??

Please let me know

Luv V xxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

Im still getting the night wakings.  Ella's intake of solid foods has improved a bit, but if she is tired she wont really entertain it.  This is a bit of a problem for me as she is a nightmare to get to sleep during the daytime.  Again at bedtime she only takes the full amount of milk if she isnt too tired to drink it.  If she hasnt slept enough during the day then she will have a few mouthfuls of milk and then cry and fall asleep.  As for the water/juice, she doesnt take a great amount of this, and over the last week she hasnt been interested at all in her 2.30/3pm milk feed.  She refuses this.  She is still suffering with constipation.  She has a bowel movement approx every other day but it is the smallest amount and is usually solid.

My other twin Mia is better with food and drink consumption.  However some nights she is waking for a milk feed.  Last night she woke at 12.30pm and wasnt interested in milk, she was just wide awake and wanted to play I think.  What is that all about?!  Eventually I got her to go to sleep at 2.45am but only by offering her milk for the second time, which she took.  Could it be teething?  

Anna x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi anna,

Just checking back in to see how you are doing with your girls??

Have you seen the gp regarding ellas constipation?? they may recommend trying her on a medication. constipation itself may effect her feeding.

Let me know how you are getting on

Luv V xxxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

Im exhausted!  Things not really getting much better with Ella.  It is such a struggle to get her to eat anything.  Today she had 4oz milk at 7am, then the rest of her milk (3oz) with ready brek - had a couple of mouthfuls and sucked on a bit of toast before screaming the place down.  She then had 3oz milk at 9.30am (ive started giving this to send them off to sleep/have a morning nap! - it works!).  She then had a couple of mouthfuls of beef casserole and polished off her fromage frais.  Sips of juice during the afternoon.  Leek and Potato Soup for Tea - a couple of mouthfuls then screamed the place down.  Two mouthfuls of fruit puree then screamed the place down.  Took all 8oz milk at 7pm.

She seems to have such a small appetite.  She does have ongoing consiptation issues, I have spoken to my HV about this and her response was simply "its likely that she is just going to take after you and struggle with her bowels"  (she was aware of this from our previous discussions!)  This wasnt very helpful!  I think I will take her to see the GP just to get another professional perspective.  I give her fresh orange with water, massage her stomach and do bicycle legs but doesnt seem to make much difference.  My HV doesnt seem bothered unless they arent gaining weight.  Her weight gain has slowed down but not enough for them to be bothered.

Im convinced she is teething also, and her sister.  They both have their second cold in 3 weeks.  Is this a sign?  They are also sleeping terribly and are niggly.  Neither of my girls has one tooth as yet.  Is this normal?  At what age to teeth normally start to make an appearance?

Thanks
Anna x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Awwww anna,

Poor you you sound at the end of your tether, wanted to send you some hugs first of all   

I would definitely take Ella to the gp in regard to her constipation. It doesn't sound as if this is well controlled and i think it would definitely be useful to get another professionals perspective. It my be that she needs a little medication to help her go. This may even help her appetite as being bunged up doesnt make you want to eat. 

While you are there it may just be worthwhile to mention about the colds aswell. Your girls may be just run down due to teething but it is always best to be safe than sorry. 

If your girls have been unwell this will undoubtedly effect their appetite, babies never feed as well when they have colds etc.. 

It sounds as though your girls are teething and i know its not ideal but have you tried giving them a dose of calpol and baby neurofen before bed. You can give them both at once as they are different drugs and work in different ways. The baby neurofen is excellent for teething as it is an anti inflammatory and helps with their gums. Just do not exceed the doses stated on the labels and it is perfectly safe.

Have you got any help at home?? does your dh help you out at night and in the day?? Or is there another family member who is willing to help to give you some time out?? 

Please keep in touch and let me know how you get on 

Luv V xxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

PS Happy birthday for today anna!!   

Luv V xx


----------

